# Reading > Who Said That? >  Musketeers motto?

## Zorrinea

In The Three Musketeers...did they say "One for all and All for one" or "All for one and one for all"? Does it make a difference?

----------


## Admin

All for one...

http://www.online-literature.com/view.php/threemusketeers/9?term=all%20for%20one

----------

